# Creekside Kennels in Texas



## VizslaScott (Sep 27, 2017)

I have a V on reserve from Lynette for an end of November litter and was just curious if anyone else does as well? I put my deposit down in September before I stumbled upon this forum. I have read all the problems she has been having and her complete lack of communication. I sent out a feeler Email just asking for an update on when she thinks the pups would be born but no response yet. I'm growing concerned I'm about to get the same story that many on here have been given from her. The pups didn't make it or some complications happened etc. If anyone has had dealings with her recently could you please send me a message if you're willing to share that is. Thanks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

have you tried phoning her?


----------



## VizslaScott (Sep 27, 2017)

I do plan to use all forms of communication. Technically I'm a bit early cause the litter isn't due until end of November. I just want to test the waters cause other forum posts in regards to Creekside have stated she isn't very great with communicating. Was just wondering if others are on the same litter list and see if they have had luck with getting in contact with her is all.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

personally I'd be giving her a call,,you need to know where you stand and if you have a pup coming, if she can't return your call or other viable means of communication,,well that's not a responsible breeder imo


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know you have seen the other posts on Creekside, and I've sent you the names of the club breeder referrals for Texas.
I'll add a attachment of the names and email addresses. 
As the only litter I know of right now, is a special breeding. Experienced Field Trial homes will be preferred, for at least part of the litter.


----------



## NW17 (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m new to this forum as well and am waiting to get our first V pup at the end of December. I’m not from Texas so I don’t have any information on this Breeder in particular, but thought I’d share my recent experience with you. After putting a deposit down for a pup earlier this year, I started getting red flags. I won’t go into all of the details now, but the best advice another Breeder gave me was to call our regional Vizsla rescue group to see if they had any information about the Breeder I placed a deposit with. I learned some valuable information that way and ultimately lost my deposit once I chose to walk away. Fortunately I went with a referred Breeder in our area and we are back on a list again. No deposit needed with this one either. Go with your gut or at least visit them before picking up your puppy. I wish I had done better research before mailing a check.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

NW17 
Thank you so much for that post.
Some don't find the forum, until they already have their puppy. And what they thought was a good breeder, has cut off all contact. I wish there was a way to reach out to perspective owners, before they make a deposit. 
When you have owned vizslas for years. You have a network of vizsla people, willing to help guide you away from the pitfalls. Owners that want their first vizsla don't realise, they need to be talking to breeders that compete with their dogs.

You may think you want just a pet. But I would never use the word Just. You want a well adjusted pet, that has a long life. A breeder that has done everything possible to insure that's exactly what you are getting. A dog that you can take places, and can be around your family. You will wait longer to get that puppy, and have to answer lots of questions. But it can save you a lot of heartache, and financial expense in the long run.
When your new to vizslas, some breeders can come off as snobby. Please keep in mind these questions are not meant to be personal attacks on your way of life.
They are just trying to understand what type of life the puppy will have, if placed with you. And to pick the correct puppy from the litter, if one of them fits your family.


----------



## NW17 (Oct 15, 2017)

That’s exactly right Texasred and I’m glad I figured this out before we got our pup. The deposit was a bummer, but a small price to pay overall. I thought I had done enough research, but was blinded by the idea of a getting a puppy before I found the right breeder. I realize now that all of the questions and history of showing is an important part of being a reputable breeder and great pets are result from this. You just nailed it on the head. The Vizsla rescue group also confirmed the breeder I’m now working with has an excellent history of staying in touch with their families and has never had a dog end up at the rescue.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Many years ago I had a breeder tell me "People don't get to pick my puppies. I pick who my puppies go to."
At first you might think she was pretty full of herself. But you would need to look at the bigger picture. Most of all she wants her puppies to go to a home , that they are cherished, and loved for a lifetime. She needs to know all she can about you. Next she has to spend the next 8- 12 weeks learning everything she can about each puppy. 
Only then could she see if one of her puppies, would be the correct fit. 
Yes, they want some of the litter to go to competition homes. But that in no way means they don't ever place pups in companion homes. They may think one puppy has a little less drive to be the next field trial champion. Or puppy may have a little white in the wrong place to be a show dog. Those things do not make a hill of beans, when your wanting a new family member. You still get the breeders support for a lifetime, a contract they stand behind. A puppy from parents with good temperament, health clearances.

There is more than one breeder in Texas, that you don't get to pick the puppy. You won't know for sure if your even getting a puppy, until they spend a good amount of time with the litter. 
You can just about buy vizsla puppy any day of the week from some breeders. Or you can wait, and get a puppy that will be the lifetime love of your life.


----------



## orissaloftin (Nov 17, 2017)

VizslaScott said:


> I have a V on reserve from Lynette for an end of November litter and was just curious if anyone else does as well? I put my deposit down in September before I stumbled upon this forum. I have read all the problems she has been having and her complete lack of communication. I sent out a feeler Email just asking for an update on when she thinks the pups would be born but no response yet. I'm growing concerned I'm about to get the same story that many on here have been given from her. The pups didn't make it or some complications happened etc. If anyone has had dealings with her recently could you please send me a message if you're willing to share that is. Thanks.


I have a deposit down with Lynette for the November litter too and I have your same concerns. I’ve sent two emails to her with no response back. I don’t want to be too pushy in case she is waiting to contact everyone with the birth information but an acknowledgment of my contact with her would be nice. 

I did run into the person who got her V from her last year and is the reason we contacted Lynnette and she stated she had similar issues and recommended texting or calling her. 

If you have any more information I’d love to hear it.


----------

